# short time/job seekers allowance



## baseljacko (2 Jun 2011)

Don't know whether this is the right forum or whether it has been asked before.

How long can an employer leave an employee on shorttime?  I have been on shorttime (working 3days a wk) for nearly 2 years now.  I was fulltime up until then.  have been with the employer for the last 13 years now. Employer keeps reviewing the situtation every 3 months.


----------



## eastbono (2 Jun 2011)

baseljacko said:


> Don't know whether this is the right forum or whether it has been asked before.
> 
> How long can an employer leave an employee on shorttime?  I have been on shorttime (working 3days a wk) for nearly 2 years now.  I was fulltime up until then.  have been with the employer for the last 13 years now. Employer keeps reviewing the situtation every 3 months.



Im not an expert on short time but AFAIK you cannot be on short time for this length of time (there has to be a definite end date)
Are you receiving SW at the minute.  I would advise you to go to your local SW Office and explain the situation to them and have your claim (if you have one) re categorized to casual.


----------



## Ildánach (8 Jun 2011)

There is no time limit for being on short-time, although if it becomes clear that it is not temporary then you can argue that a redundancy situation arises (although there is no guideline as to what it is considered temporary.

You can of course opt to apply for voluntary redundancy if your short-time has lasted for 4 weeks or more, provided that your employer cannot guarantee you 13 weeks work at full hours/wages.

If you opt to continue in the employment rather than seeking redundancy, then make sure that you are regularly writing to the employer to say that this is a temporary situation, and that you have not accepted the short-time wages, otherwise if it does come to redundancy any calculation could be based on your reduced salary!!!!


----------

